# نبذة بسيطة عن تخطيط القلب



## مهدي الزعيم (14 أكتوبر 2006)

اليكم المرفق التالي (نوع pdf) عن تخطيط القلب


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (21 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فهد ـالعتيبي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (7 فبراير 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

thnx awi ya man


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر موضوع مميز


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (15 يونيو 2009)

بصراحة الشكر فيك قليل قليل بجانب روعتك يا زعيم الله يوفقك ويبلغك مرادك. يارب


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (15 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي بس مش راضي يتحمل الملف


----------



## فادىناجي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجدت هذا الملف عن القلب وتخطيطه
وأحببت أن أشاركه معكم


> http://www.medicaltextbooksrevealed.com/files/11205-53.pdf


----------



## makmedical (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اغلى الغوالي (27 مايو 2011)

*شكراااااا على *​


----------



## براءة دهام (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يجزيك ألف خير


----------



## بندر الرديعان (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بندر الرديعان (24 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه والله اني استفدت من الموضوع وننتظر معلوماتك الجديده والمفيده


----------

